# Colour film processing



## Rolleistef (May 29, 2006)

Hi,
what do you think of those chemicals that allow you to process your colour films with no costly processors or whithout myriads of baths and thermometers,
such as Jessops or Fotospeed chemicals? 
Is the quality lower than with "regular" colour chemicals? are there conservation problems?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 29, 2006)

Colour developers work by producing dyes in the film via colour-couplers so the neg should have the same stability and permanence.
Where the trade-offs will occur is in things like film speed, grain, contrast, colour accuracy.
You can get monobath B&W developers but they suffer in these areas too.
If they were as good as 'regular' developers then we wouldn't bother with 'regular' developers.
They are OK if you are in a hurry or doing something non-critical though.


----------



## Rolleistef (May 29, 2006)

ok thanx. When colour processing is really TOO expensive, I'll think about it...


----------

